# Smocked dress for GD



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is a smocked baby day dress for my 6 mo GD. No buttons or buttonholes yet but that's quickly taken care of. She's pictured in my avatar. I think she'll look lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is so pretty. Lucky GD! You have made a wonderful job of it :thumbup:


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful dress :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love smocking.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

What a beautiful keepsake dress.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Sooo pretty&#128522;don't see many little girls in smocked dress now, such a shame, as it is so cute&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is the sweetest litt' dress. Beautiful smocking too. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

Your dress is gorgeous, a family heirloom for sure. Smocking, like tatting, seem to have taken the back row to other types of crafting. Hope they come back into vogue. Always, Zoe


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful dress and she will look so precious in it. 
Hope you do a photo shoot for her scrapbook.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you, all, for the complements.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper you are a women of many talents but this one is so beautiful that you grandbaby will look so lovely.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job & beautiful GD.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

That is just beautiful. Is it a Martha Pullen pattern? I would love to buy a pleater someday while I still have the mental faculties to use it, lol.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicely smocked and sewn....Cute dress..


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely. My encourage me to have a try.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

She will look so cute,


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a smocked baby day dress for my 6 mo GD. No buttons or buttonholes yet but that's quickly taken care of. She's pictured in my avatar. I think she'll look lovely.


How i wish i know how to sew dresses. When i was a kid, i made a wardrobe for my dolls, i should have pursued a career in fashion designing.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

maysmom said:


> That is just beautiful. Is it a Martha Pullen pattern? I would love to buy a pleater someday while I still have the mental faculties to use it, lol.


No, it's an 'Old Fashioned Baby' pattern that's no longer on print.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful dress


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful...and special!


----------



## funknits (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, you did a great job!! I used to do smocking when my daughter was small and enjoyed it very much. The dress is beautiful!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How cute!!!!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful smocking. I love this look for babies and toddlers. Did you mark the dotting yourself or do you buy a template and if so where? Lovely, simply lovely.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

A lovely, sweet dress! Great smocking work.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love your little dress!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> Beautiful smocking. I love this look for babies and toddlers. Did you mark the dotting yourself or do you buy a template and if so where? Lovely, simply lovely.


I'm spoiled. I have a pleater. :-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh so love to see smocking on these little dresses. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful! I tried smocking and not good at it. Leave that skill to my Mom and Sister. Your GD is going to look like a princess in it.


----------



## 111276 (Feb 22, 2014)

how beautiful!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

There is nothing sweeter than a little one in a smocked dress!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the smocking, the fabric choice and the pattern. Your GD will look so cute in this lovely dress.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Absolutely darling dress!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very cute


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

that is perfect.
how I wish I had your talent
the pattern is timeless a real classic


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice, she will look very pretty in that dress.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

I loves mocking little dresses for my granddaughters. You have just inspired me to get out my pleating machine! Thanks!


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

It's beautiful and it looks so soft.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

The dress is so pretty and beautifully sewn. Makes me want to open the sewing machine again.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely smocked dress x you have done a really nice piece of smocking


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Smocking is sweet and classic all in one, lovely job on the dress!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beautiful. I love to do smocking.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

That is so pretty I haven't seen smoking for years, hope it is on the way back, it looks so cute.


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

ooh! that's so pretty and so posh! Clever you! x


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

you did a beautiful job


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Your dress is beautiful! I used to do a lot of smocking but have gotten away from it...you have inspired me to star again!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

very, very nice!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!! I love smocking!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG!!!!Are you kidding me?w---o---n---d---e---r--f----u----l!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful little dress and GD.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

LOVE the old-fashioned, smocked dresses. Beautiful work.


----------



## picperfic (Jun 2, 2014)

so very beautiful!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

The dress is beautiful and so delicate. I love smocking.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Its lovely, Thumper, and a blessing for both grandmother and granddaughter!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

